# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نظام قدیم یا نظام جدید! مسئله این است...

## Amin.hf

سلام دوستان... یه سوال داشتم. 
آیا داوطلب نظام قدیم میتونه برای کتکور ۹۹ نظام جدید رو انتخاب کنه؟ یه سری از سایت ها میگن نه، ی سریشون میگن آره.

----------

